# What Do You Collect?



## frozenchick

I'm SO curious to know what you guys collect, that's Disney related of course!  Is it movies, pins, stuffed animals, etc.  Do you have any pictures?  I'd love to see some of the stuff you guys have!


----------



## Epcotfan64

I collect LE pins, mainly those related to Epcot, passholder, 25th anniversary of Epcot and Hollywood Studios.  I generally don't collect a series unless I know I can get a hold of every one.


----------



## wendybeth75

DD 13 collects anything and everything Pluto.   I collect purses, scarves, and mainly pins. DH collects Nightmare Before Christmas pins and other Jack memorabilia. DS 16 collects Star Wars and Goofy pins.


----------



## Sosai X

Part of my extensive collection:


----------



## AmberLRichmond

I collect anything Aladdin. I still use the Jasmine/Rajah bedding set I used growing up. My favorite merchandise would definitely be my Designer Princess Jasmine and my Designer Couple Aladdin and Jasmine dolls. Here's a (small) part of my collection:    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## AmberLRichmond

Double Post


----------



## frozenchick

Sosai X said:


> Part of my extensive collection:



That's really neat!


----------



## miste2blue

I try to keep my collection to some of the more rare & a bit more high quality items....items like Stained Glass Lamps, wall mirrors, Promotional posters, leather-bound books, Plaques, ect.  I'm starting to catalog everything now.....I've sort of lost count over the years of all the things I have.....I'll post pictures when I can!  Lovely post, but you didn't tell us what YOU collect....I have a small collection of pins, but I'm not really so much the avid pin collector....

Miste2blue


----------



## puddleduck

I collect fridge magnets. Also going back fairly soon and I was wondering what they are going for now. Trying to save up!


----------



## officialkt

I collect Disney Dollars


----------



## SandyinMonterey

My husband collects cell (art).  Really don't make them anymore because it's all on the computer.  He's been collecting them many years.  I think the nicest one he has is an original Snow White.  My hubby also took an interest in those Thomas Kinkade's.  He has Cinderella's Castle, Peter Pan, Cinderella with Prince Charming, Little Mermaid and the Prince and the Frog.  For fathers day I did get him a cell, it's Mickey Mouse /Star Wars Weekend one.  He used to collect many of the fine figurines and many of the pieces years ago being in some Disney Club.  I collect Disney cookie jars.  Though I haven't gotten a new one in  years.  Same old one has been for sale for years on the web and in parks.  Used to be a place on line that Disney sold limited edition cookies jars.  Wish they would start that up again.


----------



## supernova

Besides my "collection" of Disney park music, I have a great collection of Disney (and non-Disney) autographs.  I actually just finished building my website recently to (finally) showcase part of it!


----------



## ludari

My collection varies and is based on what Disney memory I want to create.  Sometimes is artwork, pins, clothing, character pictures, mugs, ornaments, etc.  Maybe I should pick one item to collect because my place is starting to look like a Disney store.


----------



## Jonell

I collect Disney Fine Art by artist Rodel Gonzalez. I'm sure my Dh would love it if I found a cheaper hobby


----------



## Brise Nannie

Back in the day I collected pins but not anymore. Now I collect cookie jars and Christmas ornaments.


----------



## AlabamaPell

I have a house full of Disney stuff - Anything Cinderella, pins, books about Disney, watches, ornaments ... to name a few!


----------



## Devostator

I collect figurines of cartoon Aladdin


----------



## boBQuincy

Monorails.  Lots of small monorails!
Here is my N scale train (it runs)!  The large squares are 1"!






Here is the powered chassis:


----------



## nuhertz

I collect old EPCOT merchandise.  Pretty much anything in the classic orange, red, yellow and purple.  Salt and pepper shakers, ashtrays, candy dishes, license plates, coffee mugs, keychains and t-shirts (so far).


----------



## A Rainha da Neve

I collect anything Frozen. Dolls, shirts, books, a necklace and a music box.


----------



## Funky Chicken

I collect metal license plates.
I have a full set of pre-opening plates for all four parks including the one they sold at the preview center in 1970.


----------



## bearloch

I collect SOTMKC and all stickers around the parks, pins and anything Mickey mouse..  the older the better!!


----------



## Zooshoveller

Disney memorabilia, but no specific category. I'm just now really getting into it and prioritizing what I like. 

Pins & pressed pennies - parks, resorts, events, rides. Small and easily displayed.

Home decor - I don't want my house to scream Disney, but I love knowing my shower curtain is from WDW. Kitchen things like an apron and Mickey glove oven mitts. I'm looking for a WDW style but smaller trash can. Stuff like that. I really like adding resort items to my house.


----------



## JacobsMum

We collect Disney Christmas tree ornaments and charms for a charm bracelet. Here are my fave 3


----------



## dwbrewster

On my most recent trip I started collecting Transportation cards...but only have the 3 bus cards. Hopefully we can go again soon to start trying to find more though!

Also have some Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom cards that I started collecting!


----------



## dwbrewster

Sosai X said:


> Part of my extensive collection:



How do you get these??? So cool!


----------



## NedsTJ

I collect the Magic Kingdom Guide maps that are handed out for free at the entrance to the park.  You can see the collection here: Magic Kingdom Guide Maps

I have about 360 out of an estimated 480.  (Between 1995 and 2002 they issued a new guide more or less each week...it adds up!).  
(I also have a substantial collection of Epcot, AK, and MGM/HS guide maps as well, but I haven't cataloged those, and neither do I actively go after those)

Sooner or later Disney will stop handing the guide out as smartphones take over, but I think (hope!) that's still a ways away.

1972





1975 - Rare and hard to find





1982 - 10th Anniversary Celebration





1995





1997 - remember this one?!





2014 - Most current version


----------



## Emma1987

I collect Vinylmations


----------



## cbreg1

I collect patriotic Disney pins- and, pressed pennies- and, Disney Christmas ornaments for my tree. Haha, so much fun, and hard to limit myself. Oh- Disney Mr. Potato Head parts. LOL.


----------



## JPM3

I have a whole bunch of posters and DVD/Blu Ray discs, a good portion of which are Disney related. I've been gradually building a collection of character figures over the years and recently came across the 'Couture de Force' statues by Enesco - pretty cool design interpretations.

Oh, and also Funko Pops!


----------



## kozmo40

My DW & I collect many different Disney things.  Pins, Animation Movies, & Art, which include animation cells, different kinds of figurines, and two of my personal favorites, a Walt Disney Company stock certificate & a 1979 MK park map for WDW.  Both are framed and look amazing!!! IMO.


----------



## kbelle8995

Pins are my passion.  I have tendency to purchase anything that harkens back to Old school WDW.  I have much posters and art from Adventureland especially the Tiki Room.


----------



## supernova

dwbrewster said:


> On my most recent trip I started collecting Transportation cards...but only have the 3 bus cards. Hopefully we can go again soon to start trying to find more though!
> 
> Also have some Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom cards that I started collecting!


Took me two trips, but I was able to wrap that collection up.  Lots and lots of running around, though.  But it's definitely do-able.  Good luck!


----------



## helenm29

We collect a bit of everything! we have paintings from Ellenshaw, toby bluth, sylvatti etc...about 50 in all different sizes...some signed, some not.  We have porcelain sets of different things like the Nemo set, Pirates of the Carribbean and smaller sets of everything else. We have seracells, plates, statues, lamps, totem poles, clocks and a few other things! it's been a blast!


----------



## disneygurl1987

I collect and trade disney pins. i also like to get the t-shirts from the year i go so i can remember.


----------



## FFMatt12

I began (and completed for now) a Disney Fire Department related patch collection last January after visiting WDW. I am a volunteer firefighter and took a liking to the Reedy Creek Fire Department merchandise for sale online. I made this collage frame for my collection. I also included any Dis related patches I could find for sale or trade. :






I also recently dove into the world of Disney Pin Collecting but boy is it expensive. If I let myself, I could easily spend a whole paycheck on pins so I make sure I limit myself to less than 5 per trip. Here is what I have so far (room for special categories) :


----------



## keneka

I collect CM stuff (look book, event opening, etc).  Anything with Dixie Landings on it & tiki inspired/polynesian.


----------



## MrJT

I've got a Mickey Mouse collection. Some stuffed items, figurines, dishes, snowglobes, Disney Treasure DVDs, Christmas decor, pictures, and so on:  http://facebook.com/jermshouseofmouse


----------



## Redleader75

I've been collecting Disney items my entire life. I collect whatever strikes me at the time. I have a pin collection that includes some of my cast member pins from the time I worked at Disneyland in the 90s. I have some Funko POPs that are Disney. I have plush Disney characters, books, toys, figurines, mugs and other kitchen items, etc. In the last several years my husband and I have started collecting artwork prints, especially those by Yakovetic. We have about ten prints, one is signed. We also have some older lithographs that my grandmother left to me that were purchased in the 1980s. We are starting to run out of wall space.


----------



## Disneyland_emily

Pins,pins,pins. Been collecting since 2000 and stopped counting the total #s years ago..

Collect disney gift cards, hit #400 a few weeks ago
Dabble in vinyls and anything adventureland themed


----------



## JPM3

So last night I ordered a case of the new Funko Mystery Minis Frozen figures as well as a case of the Disney Series 2 figures. I've been moderately addicted to the Funko Pop vinyls for some time, but the whole generic black-eyed, mouthless, big-head look on every Pop has made me want to collect figures with unique physical and face designs.


----------



## RumpleBumple

As far as Disney goes, I collect Funko Pops and Mystery Minis. More than half of my Funko collection is Disney, but I also collect others that I like. I included my Marvel ones in pics, since Disney owns Marvel. I also just started collecting pins and I have a fair few Disney Hallmark Christmas ornaments. I own exactly one Jim Shore figure, but I'm resisting the urge to start collecting them. We'll see how long I hold out. Disney aside, I also collect Harry Potter stuff, Movies and I always buy a turtle of some sort on vacations. I need a bigger house!


----------



## JPM3

RumpleBumple said:


> I own exactly one Jim Shore figure, but I'm resisting the urge to start collecting them. We'll see how long I hold out.



His 'Disney Traditions' pieces really are works of art. I'm also trying to complete my Mystery Minis Disney and Frozen sets the old fashioned way without having to resort to ebay for individual figures.


----------



## mollydance425

I collect the SOTMK cards, movies, and I love collecting pins. I collect mainly Stitch, Winnie the Pooh, The Nightmare Before Christmas, and LE pins but I do have a few boxed sets I'm trying to complete.


----------



## HomeschooledChick

I collect pins, but I'm slowly narrowing down my collection.

I'm looking to collect Disney Purses If anyone has any they are thinking of letting go


----------



## BelleBriarRose

I collect pins. I decided I'd rather have one collection that I can really throw myself into, rather than collect ALL THE DISNEY THINGS (much as I might want to ). I don't have a big collection yet, but I love all the pins that I have and I've managed to get a couple of my Grail pins. After my next trip to Disney I'm thinking about doing a video to show my collection, since I know I love watching other people's videos about theirs! I think pin trading leads to cool stories about where the pins came from or what they mean to you, which is half the fun of collecting something, so I love to see people tell their stories and explain why they love a certain pin so much.


----------



## Coby29

I have a small collection of Disney pins, which I intend to expand upon when I next visit one of the parks. I also have a Disney Fairies collection and a general Disney plush collection.


----------



## Tontaposa

I collect the Disney LE Swarovski pins/brooches, and Disney Couture jewelry.  I am just starting to collect Disney license plates.  I really want the Wilderness Lodge license plate if anyone wants to part with theirs


----------



## Dimaline312000

I collect pins, stuffed animals, figures and mugs!!


----------



## bcla

Not really for myself, but for my 4 year old whose favorite movie is _Cars_.

We've got tons of the assorted Mattel and Disney Store _Cars _diecast toys.  In addition to that there's toys from _Planes _and _Planes Fire and Rescue_.  Perhaps they didn't go bonkers at the box office, but those two movies probably made a lot of money just in merchandising.  In addition to that, there are the assorted other toys from Mattel as well as bath toys.

Now the one thing my kid keeps on asking for is Shopkins.  Probably hears about them from the other preschool kids, as well as seeing various YouTube videos.  I've looked for tham and have never seen anything but empty peg hooks.


----------



## yohoyohobloggerslifeforme

tshirts, anything Mickey really, ears,anything unique. I have some old trash can emblems for my Disney bar


----------



## Stitch_collector

What a great thread! So interesting to see everyone's collections, I've never heard of those funko pops before, they're amazing!

I collect Stitch plushes  I've adored Stitch since the first time i saw the film, and have been collecting for about 10 years. I get such a buzz if I find one at a car boot sale or charity shop. However, as of yet I haven't managed to afford an actual trip to Disney  one day lol.


----------



## dopey2

I collect Disney watches. I have close to 200 Disney Watches and most are limited editions. It is harder to find them at WDW. I get most of them on e-bay now and most are cast member watches.


----------



## njpyro

I collect pins, specifically Jiminy Cricket!
I also collect whatever jiminy items I can.


----------



## mvndvm

Coffee mugs...not just Disney...


----------



## Billy Macaroyo

I collect Disney Big Figs


----------



## Tontaposa

I also collect Wilderness Lodge Merchandise


----------



## 1937Fan

I collect Snow White. Had to start limiting collection to pre 1970 because I'm out of room, but some new items sneak in from time to time.

 
Also have a respectable Disney book collection.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I collect Disney Pins, and I also enjoy meeting with like minded collectors on DCL cruises, because like BelleBriarRose, it's fun talking about pins and collections!  I try to organize a meet on longer cruises.


----------



## dwight16

I have decent sized vinyls collection but I fear they are on the disney chopping block. My DD is getting into pins now so I might move to trying to pick up the limited edition ones when I can.


----------



## Sargeant Tibbs

I pick up anything vintage Disney that catches my eye at thrift stores.  I have a pin collection, but I only buy what I really like, a movie poster/lobby card/press photo collection that gets added to from time to time, a vhs collection...

But I mostly have a penchant for WDW ephemera.  I have a huge FP collection.


----------



## Glittercat

My daughter collects Villain pins, I have mainly Stitch and Pirates of the Caribbean pins, and my son seems to prefer pins from attractions as soon as he's conquered a ride such as the key from ToT. 

Have a feeling my son will be collecting Funko POP Disney/Marvel figures soon as he keeps eying them in stores, currently he's saving for the Disney Infinity 3.0 though.  

I also collect Disney necklaces- well truthfully I collect all necklaces, but the Disney versions are my favorites! This next time we're going I hope to get a Stitch plushie as I love him, and we're staying at the Poly! *swoon*


----------



## ILoveDzny

I collect Dopey pins. He is my favorite character.


----------



## BagOLaughs

I collect pins too, i try and get one with the name of the resort written on for every park i've been too. 

And then i just like to buy pins that I like the look of.


----------



## ILoveDzny

BagOLaughs said:


> I collect pins too, i try and get one with the name of the resort written on for every park i've been too.
> 
> And then i just like to buy pins that I like the look of.


You sound like me!  I always buy a pin with the resort name on it that we stay at.  I also get a dated pin every year that we go to Disney as well.  I collect the Dopey pins, and any others that I like that catch my eye!


----------



## BagOLaughs

ILoveDzny said:


> You sound like me! I always buy a pin with the resort name on it that we stay at. I also get a dated pin every year that we go to Disney as well. I collect the Dopey pins, and any others that I like that catch my eye!



I think thats the best way to do it. I've never been a serious pin collector. Just get the ones that you like the look of and then they become valuable because of sentiment.


----------



## MikeTaylor

I collect EPCOT anything, old Disney T-shirts and trading pins that appeal to my eye...


----------



## BagOLaughs

MikeTaylor said:


> I collect EPCOT anything, old Disney T-shirts and trading pins that appeal to my eye...



Love your shirt!


----------



## Minnie-Maniac

I guess you can call this a collection or sorts. I have over 10 Disney T-Shirts and Hoodies that I have gotten from my vacations.


----------



## usnuzuloose

I like collecting unusual Dopey items.


----------



## Juneau Biscuits

I love collecting odd ball stuff like this Uncle Scrooge Candy Coin Bank from DisneySea...


----------



## Minnie-Maniac

Oh another thing I collect is pressed pennies.


----------



## keahgirl8

I collect Cinderella merchandise, but I have started to branch out to pins.  I bought several on my last trip and just bought my first on eBay.  I'm thinking I will stick to collecting Cinderella pins and just random ones that I like.  I'm sort of intrigued by Funco Pops, but I'm trying to restrain myself!


----------



## supernova

Glittercat said:


> My daughter collects Villain pins...


Your daughter has excellent taste.  That's what my entire collection of pins is comprised of.


----------



## TianaPrincess

I have only been to walt Disney World once in my life so I really don't have a huge collection of anything. My first trip 2 years ago though I did pick up 5 pins.


----------



## IHeartDale

I collect Tsum Tsum's and Disney pins recently.....looking for any Chip and Dale pins ;-)


----------



## Chickkypoo

I collect Disney Precious Moments figurines. I also have a couple of the Disney Tradition's pieces. I've also collected an Arribas glass art piece from each of the 5 Disney Resorts with the park name on the mirror.


----------



## Chachi52

Hi I saw this a while from a while back. Do you still collect these? I have an original 1955 story of Disneyland guide book. Not sure how far back your collection goes...





NedsTJ said:


> I collect the Magic Kingdom Guide maps that are handed out for free at the entrance to the park.  You can see the collection here: Magic Kingdom Guide Maps
> 
> I have about 360 out of an estimated 480.  (Between 1995 and 2002 they issued a new guide more or less each week...it adds up!).
> (I also have a substantial collection of Epcot, AK, and MGM/HS guide maps as well, but I haven't cataloged those, and neither do I actively go after those)
> 
> Sooner or later Disney will stop handing the guide out as smartphones take over, but I think (hope!) that's still a ways away.
> 
> 1972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1975 - Rare and hard to find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1982 - 10th Anniversary Celebration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1997 - remember this one?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014 - Most current version


----------



## keahgirl8

keahgirl8 said:


> I collect Cinderella merchandise, but I have started to branch out to pins.  I bought several on my last trip and just bought my first on eBay.  I'm thinking I will stick to collecting Cinderella pins and just random ones that I like.  I'm sort of intrigued by Funco Pops, but I'm trying to restrain myself!



Since this thread has been rejuvenated, I thought I'd give an update here, since my previous post made me laugh.  You wouldn't believe how many Pops I have now.  I obviously failed at self-restraint.


----------



## NedsTJ

Chachi52 said:


> Hi I saw this a while from a while back. Do you still collect these? I have an original 1955 story of Disneyland guide book. Not sure how far back your collection goes...



Yes, I still collect them, although I've slowed down a lot these last few months.  I've got a pile on my desk waiting to be entered and placed in the binders! 

However I don't collect the Disneyland books.  I stick mainly to the Magic Kingdom, with some Epcot, DHS and AK thrown in there as well.


----------



## Jaspers

I collect many things so I'm afraid I can't list all of them. First of all I collect all kinds of merchandise related to Lilo & Stitch and I already have quite a few plushies of Stitch and some other stuff too. I also collect shark plushies and figures because I find sharks cute! I collect Tamagotchis too and I already have all the versions that have been released in Finland plus one color screen one from eBay.


----------



## boBQuincy

Always more monorails!


----------



## allthenamesaretaken

HomeschooledChick said:


> I collect pins, but I'm slowly narrowing down my collection.
> 
> I'm looking to collect Disney Purses If anyone has any they are thinking of letting go



I bought an amazing purse in Tokyo Disneyland this year. From my dodgy translation, I gathered it was a hand painted leather purse of 5 princesses in stained glass style


----------



## keahgirl8

allthenamesaretaken said:


> I bought an amazing purse in Tokyo Disneyland this year. From my dodgy translation, I gathered it was a hand painted leather purse of 5 princesses in stained glass style



Wow!  That sounds amazing!  Do you have a picture of it you can share?


----------



## allthenamesaretaken

keahgirl8 said:


> Wow!  That sounds amazing!  Do you have a picture of it you can share?




I haven't posted pictures before so we'll see how this turns out....


----------



## keahgirl8

allthenamesaretaken said:


> I haven't posted pictures before so we'll see how this turns out....
> 
> View attachment 178691 View attachment 178692 View attachment 178693



It's beautiful!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JavaDuck

I collect Donald Duck items.  Our guest bedroom, is the Donald Duck room.  I have probably close to 500 items.  I have stuffed animals, figurines, pins, buttons, watches, etc.


----------



## clmiller0605

I have a lot of random Disney stuff and some pins, but my main collection is any and all Maleficent. 
I'll post pictures when I get home.


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Tsum Tsums! I'm up to almost 60 now lol.


----------



## MickeyDee

I started collecting pins on my Disney trips about 10 years ago. I also have a pretty crazy Mickey Mouse collection that I keep on display in my classroom. I think I've purchased about 6 of the Mickey Mouses myself, but my collection is probably around 50 pieces now because students and co-workers contribute more and more to it every year. I love it!


----------



## Hannah'sMom

I collect EPCOT and Ducktales items, but not too much so far.

I didn't even think about Cars until someone above mentioned...DS (5) has an obscene number of the diecasts, playsets and other Cars items.  I can't wait until we get to DCA next summer to get some items from the park!!


----------



## keahgirl8

Hannah'sMom said:


> I collect EPCOT and Ducktales items, but not too much so far.
> 
> I didn't even think about Cars until someone above mentioned...DS (5) has an obscene number of the diecasts, playsets and other Cars items.  I can't wait until we get to DCA next summer to get some items from the park!!



Oh man...he will go crazy!  There is a TON of stuff at DCA!


----------



## TCRAIG

I collect golf type shirts with different Disney Characters embroidered on them.  I have shirts with Marie, Maleficent, Jiminy Cricket, Cheshire Cat, Stitch, Daisy Duck, etc. along with (of course) Mickey and Minnie.  I like having a collared shirt to wear at WDW rather than a T-shirt.


----------



## Princess Minnie of Disney

I collect mainly Disney pins (new to them though!), minnie and mickey plush toys from the parks, and though not totally Disney I have a few Disney Descendants dolls in my Ever After High collection. Cool thread!


----------



## Regan117

I collect the Disney Store LE dolls, lithographs, Tsum Tsums and Jim Shore figures. I actually have a complete set of the LE dolls.


----------



## cooldude4000

I collect all sorts of older stuff--Little Golden Books, character banks, and just about anything related to the parks. My only real criteria is that it be from the 60s, 70s, or early 80s, and I don't search online--only things I find at antique stores or flea markets. (I do buy new stuff, too, mainly magnets/housewares and anything park- or attraction-specific.)


----------



## Allen Conway

Dinsey Pins - monorails. Even know I can go on eBay and buy them all, it's only fair if I find them and trade with a cast member in the park. It's fun eyeballing all the lanyards of cast members walking by trying to spot a monorail pin


----------



## supernova

I used to collect pins, until I got a look at my collection and wondered what the h_ll I was doing with all of them.  So I gave that up, but I still stop by the pin boards and books at WDW to see if there is anything special that I would want.  For the most part, I collect the villain pins.

On my last trip, I picked up the four park Starbucks mugs, although the small ornament sized ones.  They look the same and were cheaper than buying four full sized mugs.  Waiting to see if they release one for DTD/Disney Springs, since they were only selling a generic "Orlando" mug at the time.

Other than that, I still keep up my Disney autograph collection!


----------



## Allen Conway

supernova said:


> I used to collect pins, until I got a look at my collection and wondered what the h_ll I was doing with all of them.



Haha! Yeah - even mine has gotten so heavy (lanyard) that I honestly don't like to wear it anymore. I can completely see getting to that point too. I'm also at the point where I don't like to trade my pins because the ones I have I like so much. I thought about putting them on a backpack or something else with locking backs. Not sure.


----------



## keahgirl8

I have never traded pins.  I only buy pins that are special tome, so I don't want to trade.


----------



## supernova

keahgirl8 said:


> I have never traded pins.  I only buy pins that are special tome, so I don't want to trade.


Same here.  I'll buy a couple while I'm at the parks when I need to trade with a cast member, but I never trade with guests.  I don't own a lanyard and the pins never leave my home.  Can't see carrying them around.


----------



## keahgirl8

supernova said:


> Same here.  I'll buy a couple while I'm at the parks when I need to trade with a cast member, but I never trade with guests.  I don't own a lanyard and the pins never leave my home.  Can't see carrying them around.



Exactly.  Mine don't leave the pin board!


----------



## duda adams

SandyinMonterey said:


> My husband collects cell (art).  Really don't make them anymore because it's all on the computer.  He's been collecting them many years.  I think the nicest one he has is an original Snow White.  My hubby also took an interest in those Thomas Kinkade's.  He has Cinderella's Castle, Peter Pan, Cinderella with Prince Charming, Little Mermaid and the Prince and the Frog.  For fathers day I did get him a cell, it's Mickey Mouse /Star Wars Weekend one.  He used to collect many of the fine figurines and many of the pieces years ago being in some Disney Club.  I collect Disney cookie jars.  Though I haven't gotten a new one in  years.  Same old one has been for sale for years on the web and in parks.  Used to be a place on line that Disney sold limited edition cookies jars.  Wish they would start that up again.


Hi. My son has an extensive collection of original signed framed Kinkade Disney canvas art that he is selling if you are interested please call me at 714-552-4789 I'm Theresa.


----------



## ~PixieTink~

I collect Tsum Tsum. All sorts of them. The Keychains, Vinylmations, Little Blindbag Figures, and Stuffed ones.


----------



## TornadoTitan

I started collecting pins again, also been collecting Hercules merch, Davy Jones stuff, and Zootopia stuff.


----------



## Knightgare1

I started collecting the Transportation cards, Wild About Safety cards, and the Sorcerer's of the Magic Kingdom cards. I collect them for my wife and I as well as our four Grandkids. I have been known to make what I call "Disney Excursions" where i plan out how i can hit all 4 parks, a couple of resorts, and Disney Springs using all of the transportation modes. It can get crazy and usually takes about 3 1/2- 4 hours but its a neat way to spend the day and see most of the property


----------



## bradkay

I collect older Disney items. Here are some of my favorites:


----------



## keahgirl8

bradkay said:


> I collect older Disney items. Here are some of my favorites:



Wow.  That's all I can say.  How did you find it?


----------



## bradkay

keahgirl8 said:


> Wow.  That's all I can say.  How did you find it?



I found it about 30 years ago in an antique store in SoHo.


----------



## prprincess

I collect the Animators Collection dolls and mugs. And I guess I can say that I collect Vinylmation figures since I've been gifts so many throughout the years. My son also collects pins.


----------



## keahgirl8

bradkay said:


> I found it about 30 years ago in an antique store in SoHo.



What a great find!



prprincess said:


> I collect the Animators Collection dolls and mugs. And I guess I can say that I collect Vinylmation figures since I've been gifts so many throughout the years. My son also collects pins.



I wouldn't say I collect the dolls, because I don't plan to get them all.  I do have some of my favorite characters though.


----------



## prprincess

keahgirl8 said:


> I wouldn't say I collect the dolls, because I don't plan to get them all.  I do have some of my favorite characters though.


Same here. I was gifted a few, and then have purchased my favorites. There are just way too many!


----------



## keahgirl8

prprincess said:


> Same here. I was gifted a few, and then have purchased my favorites. There are just way too many!



I know!  If I had unlimited money and space, I would want them all.  They are adorable!  I have Cinderella, Merida, Anna and Elsa, and Rapunzel.


----------



## Majesty

I don't really collect Disney anymore but I want those Beauty and the Beast movie Funko Pop!s so bad.


----------



## PanamaMike

I have many, many, many pins.

I collected the Olszewski Main St. miniatures.
 

I also like theme park artwork (this is the WDW 2013 calendar disassembled and individually framed)


----------



## boggerbret

I collect anything Vintage Disneyland, But I have tons of Vinylmations!  Disney Wall Maps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have one from every park that has made them. Super Rare Toyko Disney Sea Map is my fav, and Epcot opening year one <3  I have tons of my grandfathers old Parking passes from late 50s
up to the 90's. Also saving for a walt disney Signature that's the Grail.


----------



## Mattimation

I collect a few different Disney things now, but it all grew out of my Little Mermaid collection. At this point I collect toys of all the Disney Princesses, mugs of Ariel or Mickey Mouse, Shirts of Ariel that are actually made for men, Graphic Ts of Mickey Mouse or any of the Fab Five, and books on Walt Disney. Now I'm expanding my toy collection to include non-Disney Princesses (Anastasia, Wonder Woman, etc), and I'd like to begin collecting Steamboat Willie stuff too.


----------



## Jerry Beck

I tend to collect Disney/Pixar movies on (insert media of the modern era). Besides the standard items, my collection from the theme parks is fairly random. I still have our bag from our first trip in 1975, New Year's even hats from 1985/86, fork, knife, plate and napkin from 1995. I may have a problem.


----------



## jparc1212@verizon.co

I collect JESSICA RABBIT, which is getting harder and harder to find at the park. My DD collected Pluto stuffed animals and has a huge collection. My other daughter collects Disney Star Wars items.  We really only like to buy items at the park and not pick them up on line.  It's not really that special if you don't buy it when you're at Disney!  We always try to buy one special item at each visit.  So we have an array of Disney Collectables, from pins, to figurines, to plates and pottery.  We discovered early on, if you see it and want it, BUY IT! 'Cause it probably won't be there on your next visit! We've learned our lesson early! I have regrets for not buying certain items when I saw them, now they are GONE!


----------



## klmall

I started collecting Disney pins back in 1998 just as pin trading got really big. I'm up to over 1,000 now organized in binders by LEs; themes such as resorts and attractions. I have the complete Countdown to the Millennium set and the 100 Years of Dreams set plus some extra for each.

Some of my nicer sets are framed like my Coca-Cola set and WDW 20th Anniversary set. 

If you want to look, my PinPics username is _*pinsaver *_but I really only trade a little etc. via email nowadays. I also have a few older Disney buttons if anyone is looking for those. 

Nowadays I only buy a few pins each trip; mostly new attraction pins, resort pins and Timothy mouse pins.


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Hi

I collect animation art books (preferably signed). I've got over 100 books including most of the recent art of books such as Moana, Zootopia etc that I've had sent over from the US to the UK.

Also got quite a few limited edition prints by various artists.


----------



## Tink2Day

I collect original cells. Also have some of the original ticket books from Disneyland (including E tickets), I collect old figurines (most of which were purchased in Disneyland 1955-1985) I have a personalized signature from Walt, we spent an evening at the table next to him listening to Count Basie and having an ongoing conversation with him.  I have a drawing of Mickey drawn by Roy, from the original Mouseketeers (the counterpart of Jimmy) signed to me by him.  Old books and postcards, several of the maps starting with the first one we picked up maybe in 56 on up to the late 80's.  I also have the usual souvenirs specific to each attraction, purchased in the year the attraction opened at Disneyland.  I have some very old toys (face it I AM OLD Too LOL), many watches of all ages and my limited edition numbered music boxes with scenes from the Disney Movies.   I'm a collector for sure and have purchased most all of mine from Disneyland or received them as gifts for the past 60+ years.


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Tink2Day said:


> I collect original cells. Also have some of the original ticket books from Disneyland (including E tickets), I collect old figurines (most of which were purchased in Disneyland 1955-1985) I have a personalized signature from Walt, we spent an evening at the table next to him listening to Count Basie and having an ongoing conversation with him.  I have a drawing of Mickey drawn by Roy, from the original Mouseketeers (the counterpart of Jimmy) signed to me by him.  Old books and postcards, several of the maps starting with the first one we picked up maybe in 56 on up to the late 80's.  I also have the usual souvenirs specific to each attraction, purchased in the year the attraction opened at Disneyland.  I have some very old toys (face it I AM OLD Too LOL), many watches of all ages and my limited edition numbered music boxes with scenes from the Disney Movies.   I'm a collector for sure and have purchased most all of mine from Disneyland or received them as gifts for the past 60+ years.



Wow! That's some collection. Well jealous of the Walt & Roy items - they are super special. 

I managed to find all of the Sketchbook series books so they are probably my most prized possessions along with a construction Mickey from Hong Kong Disneyland. As far as I know they only gave them to some of the senior contractors involved in the development of the park so there aren't many about. I went there the week the park opened so wanted something super special to remind me of that.

I have a couple of John R Wright bears but they aren't Disney as well as Steiff bears. Also used to collect Real Musgrave Pocket Dragons so have probably close to 150 of those - almost all of them signed as used to drag my parents...then boyfriend..now husband along to signing events. Real is retired now and doesn't come over to the UK as often so had to diversify and always loved animation art...

Thankfully DH knows what I'm like and puts up with it and DD (7) will get the lot so she can look after them or sell when I'm no longer here!


----------



## keahgirl8

Ceilidhscot said:


> Hi
> 
> I collect animation art books (preferably signed). I've got over 100 books including most of the recent art of books such as Moana, Zootopia etc that I've had sent over from the US to the UK.
> 
> Also got quite a few limited edition prints by various artists.



I love those books!  I have Brave, Frozen and Moana.  I really want to get Tangled as well.


----------



## Ceilidhscot

keahgirl8 said:


> I love those books!  I have Brave, Frozen and Moana.  I really want to get Tangled as well.



Nucleus Gallery in Alhambra, California are great as they have a lot of artist signing events and will ship internationally - bought a fair number of books from them over the last few years. Another place is Stuart NG books (though their shipping is higher) but worth a look. 

And ebay - though can be hit and miss there at times. Managed to collect all of the sketchbook series which are out of print.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I collect the art books, anything Figment, and anything Hunchback of Notre Dame!


----------



## Just Cruzin'

I collect Cars & Planes merchandise as well as Tsum tsums, Disney themed tees, and Disney movie posters. The tsums are my favorites. Everyone says I have too many


----------



## Just Cruzin'

A Rainha da Neve said:


> I collect anything Frozen. Dolls, shirts, books, a necklace and a music box.



So cool! Love your Elsa pic btw


----------



## kollerbear

I collect the Dave Perillo travel series of prints, the Marvel graphic novels/comics of parks stuff (e.g. figment) and pins! Specifically working on my collection of Mascot pins!


----------



## Matthew buyno

PanamaMike said:


> I have many, many, many pins.
> 
> I collected the Olszewski Main St. miniatures.
> View attachment 219711
> 
> I also like theme park artwork (this is the WDW 2013 calendar disassembled and individually framed)
> View attachment 219712


We have a huge *OLSZEWSKI auction going live on sept 16 2020 on apple tree auction.  Biggest collection ever. It going to be amazing search internet for the site*


----------



## WWPM

Disney watches, statues and coffee mugs. Although my collecting hasn't been what it used to be years ago. I love my watches but just can't find any unique styles anymore.


----------



## EilonwyWanderer

The Castle Collection castle ornament, pins, and journal (everything but the puzzle!) and some of the Minnie Mouse ears. I think some of them are kind of awful so I don't need the whole collection thankfully!


----------



## Kat's Kingdom

I’m a full time student so I have to be pretty cautious of what I spend, but I collect a lot of Frozen merchandise! Mugs, the art books, bags, some plush, etc.


----------



## Lizgistix

Pins. Lots of pins.
Pop! figures of the Disney princesses
Retro WDW posters and park maps as posters
WDW scenery photos (like the monorail, Main Street, Haunted Mansion)

...I actually have a neat collection of die cast WDW toy ride vehicles, like the different WDW buses, the parking lot tram, the monorail, Test Track ride car (old and new), and my absolute favorite: a die cast toy replica of the Rock and Rollercoaster limo ride vehicle. I wish I had a plastic coaster track to put it on! (for display purposes) Oh and of course I have a die cast Minnie Van and a Skyliner car

Oh, and I have a full set of the Starbucks WDW mugs from all 4 parks and the two Florida Universal Parks.


----------



## mumumouse

frozenchick said:


> I'm SO curious to know what you guys collect, that's Disney related of course!  Is it movies, pins, stuffed animals, etc.  Do you have any pictures?  I'd love to see some of the stuff you guys have!


Well we have a ton of Tsum Tsums pining away in my daughter’s closet & now she has dust mite allergies! I may have gotten carried away & bought many, many even after she had no interest.  I am currently buying a few Pandora Disney beads on EBay. Not a great idea as many are reported to be fakes. Obsessed with the Mary Poppins collection. Would love to create a bracelet I saw a sample of somewhere online. I do have a nice set of”real ones” that I bought in the parks or on shop Disney. My favorite is probably Dumbo. Well made & super cute! My best story on these is an Alice in a teacup I have, that I got with a gift card I was given at WDW for opting out of mousekeeping! A $60 value. Best Disney deal I ever got. Lastly & probably my favorite collection are Vera Bradley Disney bags. I was unable to get them in the parks when they first came out; they flew off the shelves & were initially only available at “Downtown Disney.” Then a few popped up in park stores, but were so pricey. I adore the original hipster style: all cotton, inside and out. Super cute contrasting prints. Searching for a perfect Disney Dreaming. Where I’m going with all these VB Disney hipsters remains to be seen


----------

